# dogwood bow in progress / finished



## knap_123 (Nov 26, 2009)

want  sare some pics of a 68 1/2" dogwood stave i'm working on in stages. these first pics are me shapeing and getting it floor tillered then i heated the belly


----------



## knap_123 (Nov 26, 2009)

now i got itto brace height 5" and checked my string alingment. and the unstrung it. i did'nt pull t any farther than my brace height cause i  want a little string follow as possible.


----------



## knap_123 (Nov 26, 2009)

now i tok it and heated the belly again and added 2 1/2" reflex. next i'll flip the tips and let rehydrate for a few days. so hopefully mon or so i can finish this bow.  and cros my fingers it dont blow!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks like you know what you're doing.  You are going to post pictures when you get in finished, now aren't you?


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pics when you get it finished.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 27, 2009)

How exactly are you heating it?


----------



## knap_123 (Nov 27, 2009)

of course guys, and i'm using dry heatwith a gun.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 27, 2009)

I bet it won't blow up on you. The specific gravity of Dogwood is right on up there with Osage and Persimmon, .75 or higher. That's a good looking bow. The fadeouts look great, and I like the string grooves.Did you use a chainsaw file to do the grooves?What draw weight do you hope to wind up with?


----------



## knap_123 (Nov 27, 2009)

tetgunner i did use a chainsaw file, and i want 50 to 55# on this one.


----------



## knap_123 (Nov 29, 2009)

well i got my tips bent and there not quite even but thats ok


----------



## Necedah (Nov 29, 2009)

That's an amazing process! Dogwoods are typically not very large. Did you start with the whole tree, or a sawn plank? 

Dave


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 29, 2009)

Knap, I believe that one will slay an Elk.


----------



## knap_123 (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you guys,  it was a trunk that i used. and i'll get the tillering started soon. i went back and worked the tip i felt needed more bend so i have to give it a day.


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)

well, its 67 ntn 52# @ 27" deer hide arrow rest, leather grip, horn tips with a tip protector on the lower tip.  2 coats of minnwan gunstock finish with 3 coats tru oil. i took it to the stand awell.  its a sweet shooting bow


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 5, 2009)

knap, 
 very nice wok on the bow!!!!
 hope you get your first harvest with it soon.

dave


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Elbow (Dec 5, 2009)

Good job! I love it! It looks nice and rustic!
El


----------



## gurn (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it!! Do you use stone heads often? Ive only got one that a freind from Kentucky gave me. Cant wait to hear about you getting a critter with that bow. You must be proud of it.


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 5, 2009)

thank you guys , and i use all stone points i knapp myself.  make my pitch, use deer sinew, and homemade stains alot also.


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 6, 2009)

Sir that is art of the highest degree


----------



## LongBow01 (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice !!!!


----------



## Necedah (Dec 6, 2009)

Knap, after following along with you on this bow, and watching Hatchet Dan make one this week at the Oconee Rendevous, I got the fever to make my own. Thanks for posting the the pics.
Beautiful bow!   

Dave


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 6, 2009)

Man, That is awesome. And beautiful, too.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 7, 2009)

Great job!  It takes some "know how" to pull that off!


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 7, 2009)

tan u gus, this means alot to me. i'm starting a blk. walnut  heartwood stave now. so i'll have another one soon to post.   merry-xmas yall, knap


----------



## pine nut (Dec 7, 2009)

I think you did an outstanding job!  I've made a very few stick bows, but I know how much work is involved!  I rememher my Dad making me a dogwood bow when I was a kid.  That is a beauty.  Be proud, very proud!  Bill


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! Beautiful work of art. I hope you get to take something with it very soon. Man, I am impressed!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 7, 2009)

Very, very nice knap.

I can't wait to see the pics when you get your first kill with it.


----------

